

How to write an API first and build your app with it (Epiphany PHP framework) - jmathai
https://github.com/jmathai/epiphany/blob/master/docs/Api.markdown

======
egiva
Not bad considering that you get JSON back with it. For another RESTful API
framework using PHP I would recommend the RECESS framework -
<http://www.recessframework.org/>

It takes the cake because it has a graphical interface to help you do a quick
mockup. One drawback, however, is that the community is new and the lead
developer not-too-active, but the documentation isn't bad. It's a good
starting point, none-the-less.

~~~
jmathai
I haven't had a chance to look at Recess but have heard of it. I've been using
this for 4 years now and it's evolved to the point where others are using it
as well.

